# what are some ecommerce t-shirt store options with customizable templates?



## Roland Vega (Dec 4, 2011)

Who can recommend a good place to buy a start up website


----------



## saucewear (Mar 2, 2009)

Could you expand on this question a little bit? Are you just wondering where to buy a domain?


----------



## Roland Vega (Dec 4, 2011)

I have a domain. But I don't want to pay someone to design a website. I want a place that offers a nice template with great option like shopping cart, facebook and twitter and adding music. Some that lets me get creative.


----------



## JamesD31 (Jan 14, 2012)

As a website designer - I will tell you that taking some free stuff and combing them usually does not lead to the most professional site. Though that is just because I know how to do everything myself.

There are tons of free eCommerce software out there. Just Google 'Open Source eCommerce Software' and you will find tons, make your pick. With that though, you will need to get hosting as well (I suggest HostMonster as I have tons of websites with them and have had not 1 single problem with them - I do want to say DO NOT BUY GODADDY HOSTING >.<).

Outside of that, with whatever software you get, will determine your options in modifications as well as themes/templates. Choose what software you like first, which one has the good admin area, easy to modify, etc. that you enjoy and find easy to learn and use and go from there.


----------



## gruntstyle (Aug 11, 2009)

Don't add music. I have never bought from a website that has music, its sooooo dated.

Yahoo has some pretty easy store setup for a nice monthly and transaction fee. That will save you some customizing work. 

If you want to put some elbow grease into it and know what you are doing try one of the many open source software. Open cart, os commerce, Zen cart, cube cart, etc.


----------



## Obertor (Dec 15, 2011)

Joomla with virtuemart, Magento, or Wordpress with one of the many shopping carts (my preference for t shirt sites)

You might want to have a logo designed for you, but there is no reason to pay for an entire webstie design. 

I've sold hundreds of thousands on the internet without the need for a so called professional designer, but you do need a quality template or theme.


----------



## Roland Vega (Dec 4, 2011)

Thx for the advise


----------



## Domboslice (Nov 16, 2011)

I have no experience with customizing a website on my own. 

How much involvement does a Bigcartel entail? 

Does bigcartel allow to pay them an extra fee to do the website setup for me? 

Like i said I have no experience with html, or any of the coding, but need an avenue to sell my shirts. I don't want to hurt the brand image by having some cheap themed website, but also dont want to pay $2-3,000 for a fully customized website.

What are my best options here in terms of the best bang for my buck?

Thanks!


----------

